# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Tροφές-κόστος αγοράς

## pol

Καλησπέρα.Όλοι έχουμε κάποιο ζωάκι στην κατοχή μας και φροντίζουμε όσο καλύτερα μπορούμε για την διατροφή του.Έκτος απο τις τροφές που του παρέχουμε ,που προορίζονται για ανθρώπινη χρήση αναγκαστικά αγοράζουμε και ζωοτροφές.Θα ήταν καλό να υπάρξει ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης σχετικά με το κόστος αγοράς της τροφής.(Όλοι θα βγούμε κερδισμένοι απο αυτό!).Είμαι χομπίστας και έχω διάφορα ζώα στην επίβλεψή μου, έτσι για να μειώσω τα έξοδα διατροφής των ζώων και όχι τα ζώα συνέχεια ψάχνω για καλύτερες τιμές.Θα αναφέρω μερικά παρακάτω και ελπίζω να βοηθήσω και εγώ και εσείς να δημιουργήσουμε μια απλη λίστα με τιμές αγορας.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pol

Παρλαμέντο ή κεχρι Σενεγάλης ή κεχρι σε τσαμπί
5,50 ευρώ το κιλό.

----------


## abscanary

Εγώ παίρνω σάκο των 25 κιλών μείγμα για καναρίνια φωνής 39,98 ευρώ και αυγοτροφή κουβά των 5 κιλών 25,99 ευρώ

----------


## nasososan

Σπόροι ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ άνευ ρούπσεν με περίλα (Τ3 Platino) 36ευρώ/25 κιλά και ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ με ρούπσεν (Τ4)  32ευρώ/25κιλά.
Αυγοτροφή 15 κιλά, 46ευρώ ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ

----------


## pol

Ασπούρι ή καναρινόσπορος
2,50 ευρώ το κιλό.

----------


## pol

Κεχρί σκέτο ή παπαγαλήνη
0,60 ευρώ το κιλό.
Αυτό το κεχρί είναι Ελληνικής προέλευσης και ο σπόρος είναι κανονικό σε μέγεθος, δεν είναι το ψιλό κεχρί.Οι σπόροι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι μεταξύ τους σε χρώμα και μέγεθος , πιθανόν να περιλαμβάνει 3 ποικιλίες κεχρί( δεν είμαι σίγουρος).Ταίζω παπαγαλάκια.Αγορά ένα τσουβάλι 25 κιλά κοστίζει 15 ευρώ.

----------


## vikitaspaw

παπαγαλινη 3 ευρω/κιλο
περιλλα 10 ευρω/κιλο
κία 10 ευρω/κιλο
βρωμη 3 ευρω /κιλο
κινοα 9 ευρω/κιλο
αυγοτροφη 6 ευρω/κιλο
κεχρι 3 ευρω/κιλο
καναβουρι 3 ευρω/κιλο
κεχρι σε τσαμπι (μιλερ) 6 ευρω/κιλο
Επίσης παιρνω κ συσκευασμενη 6 ευρω/κιλο (vitakraft)

----------


## pol

κεχρί ανάμεικτο ή παπαγαλήνη 
1 ευρώ το κιλό.
Πολύ καλή ποιότητα τροφής και καθαρή.Μεγάλη ποικιλία σε σπόρους, σίγουρα περιέχει πάνω απο 6 διαφορετικους σπόρους. Βελγικής προέλευσης Βenelux.Ταίζω παπαγαλάκια.Αγορά ένα τσουβάλι 25 κιλά κοστίζει 25 ευρώ.

----------


## pol

Τροφή για μεγάλους παπαγάλους
1,66 ευρώ το κιλό.
Πολύ καλή ποιότητα τροφής και καθαρή.Μεγάλη ποικιλία σε σπόρους και περιέχει πολλά σπόρια. Βελγικής προέλευσης Βenelux.Ταίζω σκιουράκια.Αγορά ένα τσουβάλι 15 κιλά κοστίζει 25 ευρώ.

----------


## kaveiros

Μιχαλη μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα pm απο που παιρνεις τις benelux?  Οι τιμες ειναι πολυ πιο χαμηλες απ οτι στην πολη μου. Ισως στειλω καποιο γνωστο να μου παρει και να μου τα στειλει.

----------


## pol

Αυγοτροφή classic 
4,80 ευρώ το κιλό
Αυγοτροφή φίρμας καταστήματος αγορά 5 κιλά 24 ευρώ σε πλαστικό κουβά(μένει ο κουβας και για άλλη χρήση).
Κατάλληλη για όλα τα είδη πτηνών, αυτό γράφει και δείχνει η συσκευασία.Στην πράξη τα μπάτζι τη τρώνε κατα το ήμισυ, τα lovebirds όλη, τα gouldian καθόλου(μόνο την δοκιμάζουν).

----------


## pol

Τροφή για παραδείσια-εξωτικά πουλιά
2,90 ευρώ το κιλό.
Πολύ καθαρή τροφή μεγάλη ποικιλία σε σπόρους.

----------


## δημητρα

τροφη κλουβοτεχνικη για παπαγαλακια 25 κιλα, 25 ευρο. παιδια ξερετε ποσο παιρνουν τα πετ σοπ την παπαγαλινη(αναμεικτη)
*18 ευρο.*
 οχι απλα να ξερετε *ποσο κερδος* εχουν μερικοι.

----------


## pol

Φυστίκι αράπικο ή φυστίκι του Γκούφη
1,25 ευρώ το κιλό.
Πρίν κάποιες μέρες το αγόραζα 3,90 ευρώ το κιλό.Το είχα βρεί σε πετ σοπ 3,90 ευρώ 4,00 ευρώ και 4,20 ευρώ το κιλό.
(Αγόραζα 4 κιλά επι 4 ευρώ = 16 εύρώ /// 4 κιλά επι 1,25 ευρώ = 5 ευρώ !!!!!)
Είναι φυστίκι ανάλατο , άψητο κατάλληλο για ζώα και ανθρώπους.Ταίζω τα σκιουράκια και κάνουν σαν τρελά για το φυστίκι.

----------


## vikitaspaw

ελεος δλδ! Μου φαινεται εγω τα παιρνω πιο ακριβα απ όλους! Α ρε επαρχίααα!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωραίο το φυστίκι του Γκούφι! Κρίμα που δεν το εκτιμούν ιδιαίτερα τα ποντίκια και το χάμστερ μου  :Fighting0092: 
Εγώ παίρνω ανάλατους ηλιόσπορους από σούπερ μάρκετ, χύμα, δεν θυμάμαι δυστυχώς πόσο πάει το κιλό αλλά πολύ φτηνά,
μπορεί να παίρνω μισό κιλό με 50 λεπτά πχ, και κρατάνε καιρό! Τρώω κι εγώ, τρώνε και τρωκτικά και παπαγάλος  :Cool0008: 

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα!! Μπράβο!

(Επίσης, παίρνω κεχρί σε τσαμπιά από ένα πετ σοπ που έχει 6-8 κλαράκια μέσα το σακουλάκι, και το πληρώνω 2 ευρώ... Μάλλον με κλέβουν, ε;;  :Mad0045:  Απλώς δεν ξέρω πού να βρω πιο φτηνό!
Το κεχρί αρέσει τρελά και στα καναρίνια και στον παπαγάλο αλλά και στα ποντίκια και τα χάμστερ! Πέφτουν όλα σαν τρελά..)

----------


## panos70

Εγω παιρνω χυμα τροφη για καναρινια 2 ευρω το κιλο της pet vision ,και συμπληρονω αναλογα ασπουρι 2 το κιλο, καναβουρι 2,30 το κιλο, και 3 το νιζερ,την τελευταια φορα πηρα 2,30 της  verselaga kai 3 μια με αγγαθοσπορους που την κανω μιξη,αυγοτρωφη παιρνω της orlux 3.90 την κοκκινη και 3,30 την κιτρινι ειναι πατε  250 γραμαρια,και 6 την CEDE (οχι πατε) στο 1 κιλο

----------


## pol

Σιουπιοκόκαλο
0,35 ευρώ το ένα τεμάχιο
Το σιουπιοκόκαλο είναι μία τρόφη που πρέπει να παρέχεται καθημερινά επι μονίμου βάσεως.Θεωρώ είναι ακριβή τροφή ,ένα σιουπιοκόκαλο κοστίζει 1 ευρώ ή και παραπάνω ανα τεμάχιο.Αγορά συσκευασία, χάρτινη κούτα 2 κιλά 23,50 ευρώ, 66 τεμάχια.Μέγεθος (4,5'' - 5''), 1'' είναι 2,54 εκ.

----------


## χρηστος

εγώ παίρνω τροφές  verselaga
για καναρινιά παραδείσια και μικρά παπαγαλάκια η τιμή είναι 2,50 ευρώ το κιλό 
η τροφή για τα ιθαγενή πάλι της verselaga 3 ευρώ το κιλό  
εντομοτροφή της orlux 4 ευρώ το κιλό 
αυγοτροφες cede τής  verselaga όλα τα είδη και κίτρινη και κόκκινη 2 ευρό το κιλό 
αυγοτροφη για εντομοφάγα όπου δίνω και σε όλα τα ιθαγενή μου 6 ευρω το κιλό αλλά συσκευασμένη

----------


## panos70

pol πες μας και απο που τα παιρνεις , κι εγω κοντα σε εσενα ειμαι μη το κρατας μονο για σενα εστο και σε π.μ.

----------


## jk21

... μονο σε πμ !

----------


## thomas5

> Ωραίο το φυστίκι του Γκούφι! Κρίμα που δεν το εκτιμούν ιδιαίτερα τα ποντίκια και το χάμστερ μου 
> Εγώ παίρνω ανάλατους ηλιόσπορους από σούπερ μάρκετ, χύμα, δεν θυμάμαι δυστυχώς πόσο πάει το κιλό αλλά πολύ φτηνά,
> μπορεί να παίρνω μισό κιλό με 50 λεπτά πχ, και κρατάνε καιρό! Τρώω κι εγώ, τρώνε και τρωκτικά και παπαγάλος 
> 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα!! Μπράβο!
> 
> (Επίσης, παίρνω κεχρί σε τσαμπιά από ένα πετ σοπ που έχει 6-8 κλαράκια μέσα το σακουλάκι, και το πληρώνω 2 ευρώ... Μάλλον με κλέβουν, ε;;  Απλώς δεν ξέρω πού να βρω πιο φτηνό!
> Το κεχρί αρέσει τρελά και στα καναρίνια και στον παπαγάλο αλλά και στα ποντίκια και τα χάμστερ! Πέφτουν όλα σαν τρελά..)


απο που το παιρνεις;;

*edit*



> ... μονο σε πμ !


συγνωμη τωρα το ειδα στειλτο μου με π.μ

----------


## lee

> Σπόροι ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ άνευ ρούπσεν με περίλα (Τ3 Platino) 36ευρώ/25 κιλά και ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ με ρούπσεν (Τ4)  32ευρώ/25κιλά.
> Αυγοτροφή 15 κιλά, 46ευρώ ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ


λοιπον την Τ3 που λες στα 36 στειλε 1 παλλετα!!!!
αυτη η τιμη μονο χονδρικη και εαν!!!

----------


## lee

> τροφη κλουβοτεχνικη για παπαγαλακια 25 κιλα, 25 ευρο. παιδια ξερετε ποσο παιρνουν τα πετ σοπ την παπαγαλινη(αναμεικτη)
> *18 ευρο.*
>  οχι απλα να ξερετε *ποσο κερδος* εχουν μερικοι.


οταν ανοιξης το δικο σου pet να την πουλας 17.99!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω δν βοηθας καθολου στην ερευνα που κανουμε φιλε μου *lee*.

----------


## nasososan

Χοντρική όχι, αλλά άμα πάρεις μία παλλέτα(40 - 50 σακκιά) τόσο πάει....

----------


## tsouk

παιδιά εγώ περνώ από κατάστημα από internet 40 e τα 20 κιλά + 3.5 e τα μεταφορικά τροφή για μεσαίο παπαγάλο που περιέχει Συστατικά: - Κεχρί Καναδά, ’γριο λευκό κεχρί, Μπακγουϊτ, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, ’γριο ρύζι, Κάρθαμο, ’γριο κόκκ 
δηλαδή 2.17 το κιλό η τροφή είναι της  VADIGRAN PREMIUM ΤΡΟΦΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΣΑΙΟΥΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥ...

----------


## tsouk

όσο για κεχρί τις σενεγάλης επειδή το βρήκα πολύ ακριβό 5 e τα 300 γραμμάρια το φύτεψα έβγαλα αρκετό αλλα πολύ μικρότερο σε μέγεθος πάντως το τιμούν πολύ καλά

----------


## tonis!

1 κιλο πληρης τροφη παραδεισιων--->1,50ευρω.Δεν είναι μάρκας και είναι μέσα σε αεροστεγής νάιλον σακούλα ειμαι 100% ευχαριστημένος.
1 κιλο πλήρης τροφή κουνελιού--->1,90ευρω΄ουτε αυτή είναι μάρκας (τροφη κουνελιου 1 κιλού μαρκας 2,50ευρω)

----------

